

Million Dollar Homepage - mudge
http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/

======
andymoe
It was a pretty clever idea (2005) and it certainly paid for the kids
tuition...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage>

------
fdsgsdfsdf
eBay logo ripped off. Copyright violation?

------
rorrr
Many links are broken, or lead to broken websites.

Brilliant idea it was.

